# Religious places open 24/7



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

I know that the 3 great mosques in Makkah, Madinah and Dubai are open 24/7. Are there other mosques, churches or synagouges in the world open 24/7 ?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Still people go to those places?

The Cathedral of Lima only opens for touristic purposes or special mass in Christmas, Easter or National Day.

Local churches give masses only Saturdays and Sundays. But most "catholics" only go to church when somebody marries or dies. Evangelicals (latin protestants) I think are more fanatics.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of the major churches and cathedrals here in The Philippines are open 24 hours especially those in Metro Manila.


----------



## onosqaciw (Feb 13, 2011)

when ramadhan (holy month in islam) usually 2-3 mosque open 24 hour in every big cities in indonesia (>100000) the number higher in metropolitan areas


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Manila-X said:


> Some of the major churches and cathedrals here in The Philippines are open 24 hours especially those in Metro Manila.



Baclaran Church in Metro Manila is 24/7, but I don't know the hours of the Manila Cathedral.....


----------



## osearsoyi (Sep 3, 2012)

many churches and mosques in Malaysia and Singapore are given permission by government to be open for 24 hours as many tourist get attracted to these places


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Beyond the Grand Mosque, also the Jumeirah Mosque in Dubai is open 24/7.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

sebvill said:


> Still people go to those places?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Al istiqamah in Singapore is open 24/7 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masjid_Al-Istiqamah
Also the greater mosque in Indonesia ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istiqlal_Mosque ) is open 24/7.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Imām Reza shrine in Mashhad, Iran is the greater mosque in the world and is open 24/7 !!!


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Isn't it normal for religious places to be open 24 hours a day?? I know here in the USA it was the custom that all churches are open 24 hours a day 365 days a year.

In the past few decades though many of them have started closing overnight. You can still find dozens of them though, many times now in big cities where they're staffed overnight, that are always open. There are a few near me in Chicago that I know of.

It's a fairly 24 hour society here though in regards to stores. Gas stations, Wal-Marts, 7-11, diners, many fast food restaurants, pharmacies. In almost all cities you'll find at least some of these open 24 hours a day.

When I go to Europe with friends and we're out until 1am to 2am, it's always annoying when we try to go to grocery stores or fast food places and they're all closed. Even the 7-11's were closed overnight!!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I believe that religious houses of worship are open 24 hours a day, everyday for worship. It's just that the offices or religious figures (I.e. priests, imams, monks) may not be available all the time to assist you when faced with a difficult situation. I understand, though, that churches are closed at a certain time to perform daily maintenance for the next day (except if a feast day or a special event that warrants longer opening hours occurs), and that churches need a break too from power: these sometimes use a lot of electricity to power lights for extended periods of time, as well as heating and cooling, musical equipment, etc.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Sanctuaries of Lourdes are open 24/7. In my opinion it is absolutely a shame that St Peter's Church in Rome is open only 7 AM / 19 PM !!!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Fabio1976: you mean St. Peter's in Vatican is open from 7:00 to 19:00? I thought it is open like up to 22:00?


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Western Wall ( the most sacred site recognized by the Jewish faith ) in Jerusalem is open 24 hours 365 days.
Also the Golden Temple in Amritsar, India ( considered holy by Sikhs ) is always open.

P.S. I absolutely don't realize the why ONLY the holy places of the Christianity ( the Church of Nativity, the Church of the Holy Sepulchre, the St Peter's Church etc ) aren't open 24/7 !!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Fabio1976 said:


> Western Wall ( the most sacred site recognized by the Jewish faith ) in Jerusalem is open 24 hours 365 days.
> Also the Golden Temple in Amritsar, India ( considered holy by Sikhs ) is always open.
> 
> P.S. I absolutely don't realize the why ONLY the holy places of the Christianity ( the Church of Nativity, the Church of the Holy Sepulchre, the St Peter's Church etc ) aren't open 24/7 !!!


I have no idea either. I would really like to keep churches open 24/7, especially when in times of extreme need (like medical emergencies, sudden death)


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hagia Sophia to be open 24 hours a day by order of Erdogan | Orthodox Times (en)


The "Great Mosque" - as Hagia Sophia is now called by Turkey - will be open 24 hours a day. Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan gave that order a day after the first Muslim prayer that took place inside the historic monument. "As of today, the president ordered us to…




orthodoxtimes.com













Quba Mosque Will Now Be Open For 24 Hours, Orders King Salman


King Salman has ordered a revision into opening Quba Mosque for 24 hours supplication during the day, said Prince Faisal bin Salman, Madinah Governer.




theislamicinformation.com


----------



## Foryinath (12 mo ago)

Fabio1976 said:


> I know that the 3 great mosques in Makkah, Madinah and Dubai are open 24/7. Are there other mosques, churches or synagouges in the world open 24/7 ?


Hi,

That's an interesting question. I also want to know about that because I wonder where are the possible places for me to do yoga. It needs a quiet place, just like typical religious place. I don't know whether it is possible for me to do that when I am bored at home. I just want to ask my kids as well with their kids yoga mat.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

In Istanbul, besides Hagia Sophia Camii, many other mosques (Rüstem Paşa Camii, Kılıç Ali Pasha Camii, Şakirin Camii, Yavuz Selim Camii, Laleli Camii, Atik Valide Camii, Molla Çelebi Camii, Teşvikiye Camii etc) are open 24/7. And, since 2019, also the new greater mosque (63,000 capacity and 107m high) of the Turkey (Çamlıca Mosque) is open 24/7.


----------

